# [SOLD} inner tubes



## dellzeqq (21 Nov 2010)

mostly with single punctures. I know this marks me out as a complete cycling dilettante, but I'll survive the embarrasment. Mostly 700x23s. Post free.


----------



## cyberknight (21 Nov 2010)

Free inner tubes !!

Go one then  im not rich enough to not repair or should i say wife and kid eat me out of house and new bike stuff !


----------



## Tynan (21 Nov 2010)

yes please if there's any left over, I dream of tubes with a single repair, I retired two earlier this year after the material had seemingly got too decripit, both into double figure patches


----------



## dellzeqq (21 Nov 2010)

send me e-mails with addresses simon_legg'at'yahoo.co.uk, and I'l probably get to the post office on Tuesday

that's it, folks....Mods please mark as 'sold'


----------



## dellzeqq (25 Nov 2010)

posted yesterday to Tynan, Cyberknight and Moodyman - should be with you in a couple of days


----------



## cyberknight (25 Nov 2010)

Received .Thanks !!


----------



## Tynan (4 Dec 2010)

ditto, you're a gent

the cheeky 32mm tube in there is rather jolly, like dumbo

I assume even though they're all stamped as pre talced, they can no longer be considered as such?


----------



## Moodyman (5 Dec 2010)

Received - thanks.

Patched one up last night. The other had no leaks.


----------

